# Fry and filters...please help



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey....

I have two pregnant fish. My fry tank is ready. It is cycled, has been running for a while. Only problem- I just can't find a sponge filter. I have been to about three pet stores and no one carries them. The filter I have in there is very strong. It's a submersed filter and I'm afraid it will suck those little babies right up when they are born.

Right now I have both mothers in breeding nets. I was planning on letting them give birth in there, and then letting the fry grow til they were strong enough to fight the filter current.

But I really hate confining these fish. I know its not good for them. Is there something I can do? Someone on a forum once mentioned building a filter guard. How do you build one? Has anyone faced this kind of problem before?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A hunk of sponge over the intake will do the job. You can make your own or buy a "pre-filter".


----------



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

Someone on another forum suggested using a pair of panty hose to put around the filter intake. I did that. I hope it works ok. Has anyone ever done that before?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have one filter with hose on it because snail shells were getting in the filter's impeller. It doesn't hurt the filter. It might be enough. I think a sponge would soften the flow more. If you see any fry get sucked up against the intake, then its not working. I suppose you could try filter floss in the hose.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have used both a sponge on the intake and pantyhose. I prefer the sponge. If you can't find anything else get an Aqua Clear replacement sponge for their AC50. That sponge can be cut to fit pretty much any intake I have seen. Then just cut it to how big you want it and cut a hole for the intake tube to fit into. Its really easy and it works great for fry. 

If you use pantyhose make sure that you have stretched it out over the intake. If it is not stretched well it restricts the water too much.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't know what kind of filter you have but kensfish.com sells the prefilters, he also sells the chunks of sponge media that you'd use to make your own prefilter (it's really easy don't be scared to try on your own!). I have to agree that the sponge filter over the intake works MUCH better than the panty hose, I've used both. Yes, the sponge does slow the flow slightly so the baby fish do better too. *Forgot to add that the sponge is much easier to clean as well.*


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Pantyhose clog to easily, use aquaclear sponges (white) with a hole cut into them, or Tetra's reptile brand caries a sponge for a turtle filter that already has a hole and is black. You can find them at stores like Petsmart and maybe petco


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

in my fry tank i use a filter like the one shown with filter floss in it and i have never had a problem! i have had about 10 batches of fry now and i just put the pregnant females in the tank and take them out after they have given birth.


----------

